# Buy direct from USA



## gordonisnz (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello.

Ive seen / read on this & other forums that TIVO in australia/NZ is effectively dead. 

i'm wondering, if i want to.

a) can i buy a new tivo box / main unit from USA & have it work in NZ ?

ive got a Series 3, model TCD663320 
(Mainly looking for the 1TB expansion pack.)

b) I heard / read that the current HYBRID contract thing / licemce expires in 2016. 

If the TIVO providers (main boxes) are currently dead, & Hybrid are only 'servicing' existing customers - Wouldn't taht lead to the existing contract expiring, & making way for finding a new AU/NZ provider ?

c) Currently, I pay no monthly fee for Tivo. If they did have one ($5 or $10 NZ a month) & a lower purchase price for the unit, I think it'll be more profitable for the NZ/AU tivo


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

The US TiVo's are not compatible with Australian TV standards.

So currently there is no benefit from buying one.

Peter.


----------

